# cable CARD update in progress...how long should that take?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I started set up. the screen says cableCard update in progress. Is it stuck there? It's been there for about 30 minutes!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

My CableCard took about 3 hours to update the firmware when I first installed it into my Roamio Plus. I've heard some people say it can take even longer. Just let it go. If you try to interrupt it, you could brick the card.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

thanks for the info. It took about 40 minutes, then worked.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Have you tried to get the cable card paired yet? Curious to see if the cable company has any problem with a brand new product line.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I was the first TiVo Bolt for TWC. Since today is opening day. I was on the phone for 55 minutes, but the rep was very helpful and we got it working!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kisby said:


> I was the first TiVo Bolt for TWC. Since today is opening day. I was on the phone for 55 minutes, but the rep was very helpful and we got it working!


Yeah I've had good experiences with the people at the TWC dedicated CableCard hotline. It's about the only good customer experience I've ever had interacting with TWC employees.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

kisby said:


> I was the first TiVo Bolt for TWC. Since today is opening day. I was on the phone for 55 minutes, but the rep was very helpful and we got it working!


When I purchased my TiVo Roamio last year I was on the phone with TWC for over an hour as well and the rep I was talking to said she had never had a call about a tivo in the 5 years she had been working there and had no idea it was even still a thing.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Just tell them it's a Roamio or premiere 4. They'll never know the difference and it'll avoid any hassles.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jrr6415sun said:


> When I purchased my TiVo Roamio last year I was on the phone with TWC for over an hour as well and the rep I was talking to said she had never had a call about a tivo in the 5 years she had been working there and had no idea it was even still a thing.


You clearly didn't call the right number. TWC has a dedicated CableCard number you should have called.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You clearly didn't call the right number. TWC has a dedicated CableCard number you should have called.


I would have thought it helpful to add that the number of the TWC dedicated CableCard hotline is 866-532-2598.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> I would have thought it helpful to add that the number of the TWC dedicated CableCard hotline is 866-532-2598.


Well I didn't know it off the top of my head, and since he had already done things the hard way and didn't need it now, I didn't think it was worth the effort for me to look it up. But thanks for providing it.


----------

